# Logic Pro X 10.2.3



## samphony (Jun 9, 2016)

new logic 10.2.3 update is in your account!


Before updating Logic Pro X, make sure to back up the currently installed version of Logic Pro.

*Logic Pro X 10.2.3*
Logic Pro X 10.2.3 includes the following changes.


https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## samphony (Jun 9, 2016)

Finally:

The Mixer now reliably displays custom track names after using the “Name Track by Region Name” option.
When duplicating tracks, custom user names are now retained.
There are now Key Commands to nudge automation values up or down.
When exporting or bouncing a Track Stack that contains multiple sub-tracks that use the same Software Instrument channel strip, each sub-track is now exported or bounced as a separate audio file.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 9, 2016)

Unfortunately, there is a bad bug when doing quick punch with replace mode that this does not address.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 9, 2016)

*Automation*

It is now possible to copy/paste region based automation between regions.

finally...


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 9, 2016)

That is an impressive list. Of fixes. Someone there is suitably a**l and I like it!

I would happily give up all those fixes to unlink selections in the mixer window from the main window :(


----------



## wbacer (Jun 9, 2016)

Has anyone been able to actually download the update from the App Store?
Although the App Store advertises 10.2.3, rather than an update button, it shows an open button which opens my current version of 10.2.2?
Anyone else run into this?


----------



## Geo Hanlin (Jun 9, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Has anyone been able to actually download the update from the App Store?
> Although the App Store advertises 10.2.3, rather than an update button, it shows an open button which opens my current version of 10.2.2?
> Anyone else run into this?



Are you sure you're logged in properly? The _Update_ button appeared correct here and seemed to download without problem.


----------



## Geo Hanlin (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm curious what the improved quality for Flex Pitch means. If anyone has more insight, please report. I recently comped some critical tracks using the Polyphonic algo, so I'm wondering if if re-visiting those tracks would benefit.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 9, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Has anyone been able to actually download the update from the App Store?
> Although the App Store advertises 10.2.3, rather than an update button, it shows an open button which opens my current version of 10.2.2?
> Anyone else run into this?



Did you perhaps rename it?


----------



## wbacer (Jun 9, 2016)

Since we on the subject of updates, can anyone explain to me why the buffer setting is a global setting and not a project specific setting? If I'm inputing live guitar in a project, I want my buffer size be be at least 64 but if I close that project and open another orchestral project that I'm mixing I want the buffer sizer to be at 512 or 1024 but it stays at 64 from my previous project. Then when you rest the buffer it reloads core audio, MIR, VePro...xxx


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 9, 2016)

You have to have at least OS 10.10 installed to do this latest update. Hope that helps.



wbacer said:


> Has anyone been able to actually download the update from the App Store?
> Although the App Store advertises 10.2.3, rather than an update button, it shows an open button which opens my current version of 10.2.2?
> Anyone else run into this?


----------



## wbacer (Jun 9, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Did you perhaps rename it?


I didn't know that it was possible to rename a version of Logic.

Very strange, any ideas?


----------



## wbacer (Jun 9, 2016)

aesthete said:


> You have to have at least OS 10.10 installed to do this latest update. Hope that helps.


Ok but I have the latest version of El Capitan installed????


----------



## Geo Hanlin (Jun 9, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Since we on the subject of updates, can anyone explain to me why the buffer setting is a global setting and not a project specific setting? If I'm inputing live guitar in a project, I want my buffer size be be at least 64 but if I close that project and open another orchestral project that I'm mixing I want the buffer sizer to be at 512 or 1024 but it stays at 64 from my previous project. Then when you rest the buffer it reloads core audio, MIR, VePro...xxx



Well, I can't speak exactly as to why that decision was made. I know it's been this way however, even before the Apple acquisition. Personally, I prefer it the way it is, primarily because I may need adjust the buffer _on the fly_ for various projects anyway; according to what I'm doing. It might be nice though, if there was an option to lock a buffer setting to a specific project.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 9, 2016)

I think I'm going to have blame all of this on the Time Warner Cable merger with Charter Spectrum.
Patience, maybe it will all be better tomorrow. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 9, 2016)

Geo Hanlin said:


> Well, I can't speak exactly as to why that decision was made. I know it's been this way however, even before the Apple acquisition. Personally, I prefer it the way it is, primarily because I may need adjust the buffer _on the fly_ for various projects anyway; according to what I'm doing. It might be nice though, if there was an option to lock a buffer setting to a specific project.


Now that would be an excellent idea. Apple are you listening?


----------



## Geo Hanlin (Jun 9, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Ok but
> View attachment 5694
> ????



Not to sound redundant, but it seems like a few years ago I had a similar issue with an update not showing a download option. And if I remember correctly, it's because i was logged-in using a variant Apple ID. Over the years, I think I have like 4 or 5 Apple IDs lol. The last fiasco regarding this situation, was in a local Apple Store trying to get my iPhone repaired... Couldn't remember which one was associated with my iCloud and they looked at me like I was crazy when I told them how many IDs I had.


----------



## Geo Hanlin (Jun 9, 2016)

^to be clear, you have to make sure you're using the ID in which Logic was originally purchased.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 9, 2016)

Geo Hanlin said:


> Not to sound redundant, but it seems like a few years ago I had a similar issue with an update not showing a download option. And if I remember correctly, it's because i was logged-in using a variant Apple ID. Over the years, I think I have like 4 or 5 Apple IDs lol. The last fiasco regarding this situation, was in a local Apple Store trying to get my iPhone repaired... Couldn't remember which one was associated with my iCloud and they looked at me like I was crazy when I told them how many IDs I had.


Good thinking. I've been a Mac user since the day they came out and I've also accumulated multiple Apple ID's over the years but I've done recent Logic updates with my current Apple ID. 

I should know better, when something unexplainable happens on a Mac, first thing you do is shut her down and restart. So that's what I did and magically the Logic update appeared out of thin air.
Problem solved, when all else fails, it's back to the basics. Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Downloading now.


----------



## Geo Hanlin (Jun 9, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Good thinking. I've been a Mac user since the day they came out and I've also accumulated multiple Apple ID's over the years but I've done recent Logic updates with my current Apple ID.
> 
> I should know better, when something unexplainable happens on a Mac, first thing you do is shut her down and restart. So that's what I did and magically the Logic update appeared out of thin air.
> Problem solved, when all else fails, it's back to the basics. Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Downloading now.


Haha... the standard 1st step for any technical problem. Glad you got it solved!


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 9, 2016)

Can't open Logic now... crashes instantly.
Deselected all plug-ins in the Plug-in Manager - same thing.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 9, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> Can't open Logic now... crashes instantly.
> Deselected all plug-ins in the Plug-in Manager - same thing.


The update is working so far on this end.
You probably have already tried this but try shutting everything down and restarting, sometimes that helps.
I feel your pain, I've been there way too many times.


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jun 9, 2016)

Stonz, by any chance did you have any audio apps running at the time you did the update?


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 9, 2016)

possibly - maybe I should delete and re-download?


----------



## Peter Schwartz (Jun 9, 2016)

No, just reboot and make sure no audio apps are running. Then launch 10.2.3 and see if it loads.

If that doesn't work, hold down CNTRL while launching Logic. You'll get a prompt asking to launch/don't launch Core Audio. Choose don't launch and then see if you can at least get the thing up and running. If it does, then turn on Core Audio in the prefs and see if it gives you any luv.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 9, 2016)

> It is again possible to rubber-band select MIDI Draw events in the Piano Roll when starting the selection to the left of the region start position.



Wonderful!



> There is now a Key Command to nudge automation values.



Just tried this and it's really useful in MIDI Draw.

Installed and working fine on my test laptop, about to start the install on my production machine, both with 10.11.5.


----------



## IFM (Jun 10, 2016)

Good timing just as I just decided to work in LPX a majority of the time (and C8.x when I need to work specifically with some other folks)...and DP for live. I like having choices.

But seriously it is nice to see updates with a lot of fixes and even a few new features.


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 10, 2016)

Peter Schwartz said:


> No, just reboot and make sure no audio apps are running. Then launch 10.2.3 and see if it loads.
> 
> If that doesn't work, hold down CNTRL while launching Logic. You'll get a prompt asking to launch/don't launch Core Audio. Choose don't launch and then see if you can at least get the thing up and running. If it does, then turn on Core Audio in the prefs and see if it gives you any luv.



No love whatsoever. Uninstalled Eucon, tried with Core Audio disabled, still crashes. I am able to get as far as adding a track to a new project, but as soon as I try, it just shuts down. I can't open old projects either.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 10, 2016)

Did you try trashing your prefs?


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 10, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Did you try trashing your prefs?


Just tried deleting prefs from inside Logic - still crashes.

2 other users on Gearslutz have reported the same problem.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 10, 2016)

2 things you could try:

1. Remove all third party plug-ins from your Components folder and open an empty project. Does it still crash? If tiut doesn't try adding third party plug-ins from one developer only and so on.

2. If it _does_ still crash with just with Logic stuff, try creating a new user in OSX and logging in. Does it still crash?


----------



## DHousden (Jun 10, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> Can't open Logic now... crashes instantly.
> Deselected all plug-ins in the Plug-in Manager - same thing.


I'm sure this was probably your first port of call but have you updated to the most recent OS? All of the bug reports I've heard thus far have been from users who are yet to install the latest iteration and/or are running slightly older systems.


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 10, 2016)

OK, I backed up my Key Commands and deleted my preferences. I suspect it was one of my controllers that was giving me grief, but I'm back up and running now. Deleting Prefs from inside Logic (my first attempt) didn't do the trick - I had to do it manually : https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT200260

Yeah - I'm on the latest OS.

I'm not sure which aspects were killing it for me, but I'm good now. Thanks for your help/suggestions Ski, Jay, and DHousden!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 10, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> OK, I backed up my Key Commands and deleted my preferences. I suspect it was one of my controllers that was giving me grief, but I'm back up and running now. Deleting Prefs from inside Logic (my first attempt) didn't do the trick - I had to do it manually : https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT200260
> 
> Yeah - I'm on the latest OS.
> 
> I'm not sure which aspects were killing it for me, but I'm good now.



Good news. Yes, you have to manually delete the prefs when that kind of thing happens.


----------



## Luke W (Jun 10, 2016)

DHousden said:


> I'm sure this was probably your first port of call but have you updated to the most recent OS? All of the bug reports I've heard thus far have been from users who are yet to install the latest iteration and/or are running slightly older systems.


I'm running Yosemite. Should I hold off on the update?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 10, 2016)

Yosemite is fine with it.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 11, 2016)

Just reading on LPH and GS lots of reports that multi instr output assignments get broken on 10.2.3. I use lots of multis and this would be a real pain opening old projects. Anyone here getting this?


----------



## samphony (Jun 11, 2016)

I


mc_deli said:


> Just reading on LPH and GS lots of reports that multi instr output assignments get broken on 10.2.3. I use lots of multis and this would be a real pain opening old projects. Anyone here getting this?


 thought it's related to 10.11.x?


----------



## wolf (Jun 11, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Just reading on LPH and GS lots of reports that multi instr output assignments get broken on 10.2.3. I use lots of multis and this would be a real pain opening old projects. Anyone here getting this?


yes, I get the same thing. Only thing I found out so far is that it happens with projects created pre version 10.2.1. new projects work fine and retain the AUX input assignments.

I'm on 10.11.5


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 12, 2016)

wolf said:


> yes, I get the same thing. Only thing I found out so far is that it happens with projects created pre version 10.2.1. new projects work fine and retain the AUX input assignments.
> 
> I'm on 10.11.5


Please use the Logic Apple support ticket thing.

(Total killer for me. Loads of projects with multis made under 10.x and templates too.)


----------



## wolf (Jun 12, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Please use the Logic Apple support ticket thing.


 of course, that's the right way to go about it and I'm way ahead of you  I've sent dozens of bug reports to Apple over the years. My secret claim to DAW fame is that I got contacted twice by an Apple Logic team member asking to help them verify a bug I reported.


----------



## sluggo (Jun 12, 2016)

I can confirm aux assignments bug. For example if you have VEpro routed to 8 different stereo aux inputs like (3-4), a new (3-4) will appear after the last aux input and the sound will come through the main stereo return for that instance of VEpro. It sucks.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 12, 2016)

wolf said:


> yes, I get the same thing. Only thing I found out so far is that it happens with projects created pre version 10.2.1. new projects work fine and retain the AUX input assignments.
> 
> I'm on 10.11.5



Justa thunkin' out loud here- 

what if you open your older templates in 10.2.1 first,save then try opening in 10.2.3 ???


----------



## thesteelydane (Jun 14, 2016)

I can no longer get the playhead to snap to beats or subdivisions in the score editor with just the mouse. Anyone else experiencing this?

Edit: Closing and opening the marker track fixed it, and now I can't reproduce it. Is it worth reporting then?


----------



## samphony (Jun 15, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> I can no longer get the playhead to snap to beats or subdivisions in the score editor with just the mouse. Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> Edit: Closing and opening the marker track fixed it, and now I can't reproduce it. Is it worth reporting then?


 Only if you can reproduce it with an empty fresh project or the project that causes it. 
If it happens again PM me.


----------



## Tatu (Jun 15, 2016)

Hahahaha... I'm an idiot.. I had copied a bass part and had some keyswitches up there... Never mind.. 
_
So far so good.. until:_

_I just came across something weird that I've never experienced before with Logic.
Take a listen: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1834664/Random/LPX_oddBehaviour.mp3

That's just a straight, simple bass line - made with ES 1 - pumping on A and there's automation on filter cutoff.
For some reason there's that semi-arrhythmic *blib bleeb* that appears up high as the filter opens. Same thing happens with every synth; both Logic's own and 3rd party (omnisphere, serum). Didn't go away after booting LP X (haven't booted my system yet or anything else).

Ever had that happen to you?_


----------



## Saxer (Jun 15, 2016)

There's a new bug: it's not possible to select midi controller lanes (midi control points) via rubber band selection in the score editor. Works well in the piano roll and in the score editor of older Logics. In 10.2.3 the selection will be ignored.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 15, 2016)

Saxer said:


> There's a new bug: it's not possible to select midi controller lanes (midi control points) via rubber band selection in the score editor. Works well in the piano roll and in the score editor of older Logics. In 10.2.3 the selection will be ignored.




Yes, I can confirm this and will tell them.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 15, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Yes, I can confirm this and will tell them.


Great!


----------



## dgburns (Jun 15, 2016)

10.2.3 is more responsive over here,much better driving experience then 10.2.2 so far,knock on wood.runnning my usual templates,with some gui mods done to maresources.plist too.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 15, 2016)

Wondering if anyone can confirm it's an easy thing to roll back to 10.2.2 (assuming a backup) in case 10.2.3 has issues? I would compress (zip) the 10.2.2 app itself before updating, which preserves all permissions.

I'm sorely tempted to try 10.2.3 to see if some constant bugs have been squashed (they're not in the release notes) - but I'm mid-project and don't want to risk any issues. If it's just a matter of trashing 10.2.3 and unzipping 10.2.2, I may give it a shot. In the past, rolling back has caused problems for me.

Thanks...


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 15, 2016)

so is this update safe? you guys are scaring me with 3 pages of comments :(


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 15, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> so is this update safe? you guys are scaring me with 3 pages of comments :(


You're a wise man to ask! I've been researching it a bit and there are a significant number of bugs being reported across several forums. Hence the reason for my question above


----------



## clisma (Jun 15, 2016)

+1 for things working perfectly fine here. Was hesitant after some early bug reports, but everything is smooth and responsive. Whinecellar: I zipped up my copy of 10.2.2 (along with the earlier 10.2.1, just in case) and left it in my apps folder in case I need to roll back as well.


----------



## Christof (Jun 15, 2016)

One of the recent fixes:

_When exporting or bouncing a Track Stack that contains multiple sub-tracks that use the same Software Instrument channel strip, each sub-track is now exported or bounced as a separate audio file._
This still does not work in 10.2.3 and it was one of the main reasons for me to update.
If this would work it would save a lot of time bouncing each track manually.
I use many track stacks (sum) with multi timbral instruments inside, mostly strings (midi channels 1-5).
When I tell Logic to export all tracks as audio file these stacks are mixed together instead of bounced separately.
This drives me crazy, especially when I need to send up to 90 stems to my mixing engineer.
Instead of one single command I have to do 90 steps (and even more).
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Vision (Jun 15, 2016)

You guys are brave. If there's one thing I've learned with mac os: leave well enough alone (speaking for myself of course). That said, I have no issues and I don't need any headaches... so I guess I'll be on OS 10.9.5 and Logic 10.2.2 for 2 more years.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 15, 2016)

Very nice list of fixes and updates. I don't see any mention of a fix of the huge "MIDI recording too early" bug that I (and others) have been seeing since the first Logic X update though. *sigh*


----------



## Saxer (Jun 16, 2016)

You can have all the Logic versions you want on the same machine. I always keep the last best running versions as well as Logic 9 and Logic 7.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 16, 2016)

Logic is working well here on my laptop and iMac. Startup time is much quicker and general use feels smooth and responsive, without any lag.

The only bug I've found it that the _Shift + Alt_ key command to set velocity to the same value with the slider in the piano roll no longer works (it still works with the velocity tool). I've sent in a bug report as it's been confirmed by other users.

All in all, I'm getting happier with each update.


----------



## dgburns (Jun 16, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Wondering if anyone can confirm it's an easy thing to roll back to 10.2.2 (assuming a backup) in case 10.2.3 has issues? I would compress (zip) the 10.2.2 app itself before updating, which preserves all permissions.
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to try 10.2.3 to see if some constant bugs have been squashed (they're not in the release notes) - but I'm mid-project and don't want to risk any issues. If it's just a matter of trashing 10.2.3 and unzipping 10.2.2, I may give it a shot. In the past, rolling back has caused problems for me.
> 
> Thanks...



Can't speak to specific bugs.As to stem printing,I have 11 stems but I bus the stuff to the stems and print by just recording to those audio tracks.Works as always,but then again,I'm not offline bouncing.
I AM in the middle of a larger project,but felt 10.2.2 was just getting slow ,sluggish,especially screenset redraws,which I use extensively.Overall 10.2.3 has opened my templates and generally seems much more snappy.I guess I must be in the "large template" category,as that is one of the fixes they said they addressed,namely,opening large projects is more streamlined.
I can't speak for others,I'm still running an old 2010 mac pro,but it seems to me that every new logic update is improving things in general.I'm not feeling like I did when lpx first came out.
As to the midi early bug,to be honest,I can't tell for sure,But one thing they changed is the quantize behaviour,which now defaults to quantize to grid value rather then the seq start.I hated that old behaviour,caused me grief when merging regions which I do alot during retrospective record.The midi afetr merge would be erratic in the quantize position behaviour.not so anymore.

@Christof-90 stems,my oh my,not sure many re recording mixers would be happy with that  you're getting into "bring the protools session entirely to the mix stage" wide open.My guys have trouble with 11 stems checker boarded across an A,B and sometimes C mix group.that's in stereo,so that's 33 stereo files.Not including themes,stings,source music etc.

all in all,happy so far in 10.2.3. running el cap 10.4.11 .and yes,I just compressed the 10.2.2 lpx app,not sure,but I think it's only the app that gets updated,but don't take my unscientific word for it,however.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 16, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> The only bug I've found it that the _Shift + Alt_ key command to set velocity to the same value with the slider in the piano roll no longer works (it still works with the velocity tool). I've sent in a bug report as it's been confirmed by other users.


I never used that in the piano roll. It works in the list editor, but you have to press the shift key first and add the alt key a little bit later.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 16, 2016)

Christof said:


> One of the recent fixes:
> 
> _When exporting or bouncing a Track Stack that contains multiple sub-tracks that use the same Software Instrument channel strip, each sub-track is now exported or bounced as a separate audio file._
> This still does not work in 10.2.3 and it was one of the main reasons for me to update.
> ...




weird, in this video it seems to work and he is 10.2.2


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 16, 2016)

OK, so I just took the gamble, and immediately on opening, I'm told one of my longest-standing custom key commands for fast forward is "no longer available." OK, so I assume I can just get around that as I always have by reassigning it. NOPE - as of 10.2.3 there are some key commands that can't be changed!!! So after 23 years of being able to customize this app the way I want - my own key commands are useless and I have to reprogram all my custom controllers because Apple knows better than me what I want?!?

EDIT: I know that the system-level conventions for cut/copy/paste, etc. are hardwired so I get that... but I don't think anyone would ever want to change those. I'm talking about other commands that aren't system-level...


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 16, 2016)

Saxer said:


> I never used that in the piano roll. It works in the list editor, but you have to press the shift key first and add the alt key a little bit later.



Yep, it works everywhere else as it should, just not using the slider.


----------



## samphony (Jun 16, 2016)

Christof said:


> One of the recent fixes:
> 
> _When exporting or bouncing a Track Stack that contains multiple sub-tracks that use the same Software Instrument channel strip, each sub-track is now exported or bounced as a separate audio file._
> This still does not work in 10.2.3 and it was one of the main reasons for me to update.
> ...



Christof. It only works if you bounce tracks not regions.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 16, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> OK, so I just took the gamble, and immediately on opening, I'm told one of my longest-standing custom key commands for fast forward is "no longer available." OK, so I assume I can just get around that as I always have by reassigning it. NOPE - as of 10.2.3 there are some key commands that can't be changed!!! So after 23 years of being able to customize this app the way I want - my own key commands are useless and I have to reprogram all my custom controllers because Apple knows better than me what I want?!?
> 
> EDIT: I know that the system-level conventions for cut/copy/paste, etc. are hardwired so I get that... but I don't think anyone would ever want to change those. I'm talking about other commands that aren't system-level...



what other commands are hardwire? and to what keys?


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 16, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> what other commands are hardwire? and to what keys?



The one I'm talking about is CMD-(period), which is "discard recording and return to last play position." I haven't looked through them all yet, that's just the first one I've found.


----------



## buschmann (Jun 16, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> The one I'm talking about is CMD-(period), which is "discard recording and return to last play position."


Can confirm. Strange. Everything else - top notch. Great work, Logic Team!


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 16, 2016)

LPX a combination of incredibly great, and @%$&^!! I'm just gonna wait on this one. Still working through some of the bugs introduced in 10.2.2


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 16, 2016)

It's probably insane of me to weigh in after only half a day, but so far it definitely feels a good bit tighter and more optimized than 10.2.2, which was driving me crazy. So far I haven't seen the random tool-changing bug which is a HUGE relief for me... if it holds, that alone will have been worth the update. There are a few other things I'm anxious to test, but sadly the folder solo bug is still there after many years (when you solo a region inside a folder and a random region inside a different folder will play along with it). I wonder if that will ever get fixed?!

Overall GUI response seems a bit better at times though, and I'm running a 40" 4K display at full resolution. Screen sets with a mixer still take almost 2 seconds to fully open though, while they're instant on Logic 9.1.8. Still needs some tweaking in that department.

Otherwise, so far so good!


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 16, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Otherwise, so far so good!



Good to know Jim. Thanks. Maybe I will reconsider. 

Oddly enough, I have never had the random tool-changing bug! First I've heard of it was on this thread. There's plenty of other weirdness, but I've never seen that one.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 16, 2016)

Sure thing. I do think if you simply compress (zip) your existing 10.2.2 version, you should be safe to update. Rolling back would be as easy as trashing 10.2.3 and unzipping 10.2.2. Probably worth a shot!


----------



## jonnybutter (Jun 16, 2016)

Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## samphony (Jun 16, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> It's probably insane of me to weigh in after only half a day, but so far it definitely feels a good bit tighter and more optimized than 10.2.2, which was driving me crazy. So far I haven't seen the random tool-changing bug which is a HUGE relief for me... if it holds, that alone will have been worth the update. There are a few other things I'm anxious to test, but sadly the folder solo bug is still there after many years (when you solo a region inside a folder and a random region inside a different folder will play along with it). I wonder if that will ever get fixed?!
> 
> Overall GUI response seems a bit better at times though, and I'm running a 40" 4K display at full resolution. Screen sets with a mixer still take almost 2 seconds to fully open though, while they're instant on Logic 9.1.8. Still needs some tweaking in that department.
> 
> Otherwise, so far so good!



Over at pro-tools-expert they tested macOS 10.12 and the pro tools gui lag seems gone. I wonder if users are forced to use macOS 10.12.x to get rid of graphic latency of any DAW?

I personally got excited about AU v3 back when 10.11 was announced but never upgraded because AU v3 hasn't happened yet.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 17, 2016)

Just found that another super-annoying bug is still present: "bounce in place" includes audio from unselected regions. Here's how it works:

When selecting a region inside a folder and invoking "bounce in place", the resulting file contains audio from regions in OTHER FOLDERS that are assigned to the same multitimbral channel strip. For example, I have a multitimbral VE Pro instance for Hollywood Strings. The violin tracks for that VEP instrument are in my violins folder, the violas in my violas folder, cellos in my cellos folder and so on. So I select a violin region, hit "bounce in place" and the resulting file has viola and cello parts in it despite only the violin regions being selected.

It makes BIP useless unless you want to jump through all the hoops of navigating other folders and muting unrelated regions first...


----------



## IFM (Jun 17, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Just found that another super-annoying bug is still present: "bounce in place" includes audio from unselected regions. Here's how it works:
> 
> When selecting a region inside a folder and invoking "bounce in place", the resulting file contains audio from regions in OTHER FOLDERS that are assigned to the same multitimbral channel strip. For example, I have a multitimbral VE Pro instance for Hollywood Strings. The violin tracks for that VEP instrument are in my violins folder, the violas in my violas folder, cellos in my cellos folder and so on. So I select a violin region, hit "bounce in place" and the resulting file has viola and cello parts in it despite only the violin regions being selected.
> 
> It makes BIP useless unless you want to jump through all the hoops of navigating other folders and muting unrelated regions first...


This is why I'm a proponent of one instance per instrument (Vi1, Vi2, etc.) Have you tried soloing that track first?


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 17, 2016)

IFM said:


> This is why I'm a proponent of one instance per instrument (Vi1, Vi2, etc.) Have you tried soloing that track first?


Yes, soloing makes no difference, which makes it even crazier! The problem is this goes hand-in-hand with the folder solo bug, which means if I solo a region in one folder, random regions in other folders get soloed as well, defeating the purpose. This folder related stuff has gone on for years.

As far as one instance per instrument, that would mean about 900 individual instances in my case. Not going to happen 

Everything runs great for me with multitimbral instances. I know some guys like the individual approach, but the author of VE pro has stated he designed it to work this way, and when you get into big numbers like this, that approach gets awfully unwieldy IMO...


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 17, 2016)

Jim, when you come to LA come to my place and let me show you how I work with it. I think you might like it if you got used to it.


----------



## IFM (Jun 17, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> As far as one instance per instrument, that would mean about 900 individual instances in my case. Not going to happen



Would it though? I'm not talking per articulation but per section. You need to visit Jay.


----------



## whinecellar (Jun 17, 2016)

Perhaps, but since it works so well as-is, I'm not too keen on rebuilding a massive template again from scratch when there would be little to no benefit - that I can think of anyway


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 17, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> Perhaps, but since it works so well as-is, I'm not too keen on rebuilding a massive template again from scratch when there would be little to no benefit - that I can think of anyway




Why not, I do it monthly


----------



## wbacer (Jun 17, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> weird, in this video it seems to work and he is 10.2.2



In the video, AudioFinder looks like a useful tool. Is anyone using it? 
Is the iPad app, that he was using to initiate the transfer, included with AudioFinder or is he using a separate app, if so which iPad app? Thanks


----------



## samphony (Jun 17, 2016)

wbacer said:


> In the video, AudioFinder looks like a useful tool. Is anyone using it?
> Is the iPad app, that he was using to initiate the transfer, included with AudioFinder or is he using a separate app, if so which iPad app? Thanks



Its a separate app. Maybe called QUADRO. I use the predecessor called ACTIONS.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 17, 2016)

Perfect, this looks like the one.
http://quadro.me/
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 19, 2016)

I take it there is no fix for the "breaking old multi out routing" bug introduced by 10.2.3?


----------



## Tatu (Jun 19, 2016)

Aaargh.. Freezed tracks playback if something (even not freezed) is played back solo (using solo region key command), unless I double-solo; use solo button on track as well.


----------



## jonathanwright (Jun 20, 2016)

I just noticed that MIDI Draw edits made in the arrange window now show up in MIDI Draw in the piano roll, I don't remember that happening before?

Additionally, if I drag to select and copy MIDI CC nodes in the piano roll, I can paste them to another region by selecting it and playing the playhead where I want the CC to start.


----------



## IFM (Jun 20, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> I take it there is no fix for the "breaking old multi out routing" bug introduced by 10.2.3?


Yes, re-select and re-save.


----------



## pdub (Jun 20, 2016)

10.2.3 crashes on loading existing sessions on my Yosemite Mac Pro 5,1. No problems on my Yosemite 10,1 MacBook Pro though. On a deadline and no time to figure out the conflict so I reverted to 10.2.2. It doesn't crash on loading the plugins or samples. It gets as far as the session just coming up and then gone!  Frustrating.


----------



## IFM (Jun 20, 2016)

pdub said:


> 10.2.3 crashes on loading existing sessions on my Yosemite Mac Pro 5,1. No problems on my Yosemite 10,1 MacBook Pro though. On a deadline and no time to figure out the conflict so I reverted to 10.2.2. It doesn't crash on loading the plugins or samples. It gets as far as the session just coming up and then gone!  Frustrating.



No issues here on a Mac Pro 5,1 luckily but I am running the latest build of El Cap. Why not update the OS? You could clone the drive temporarily then swap the tray with the clone and update the OS.


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 20, 2016)

pdub said:


> 10.2.3 crashes on loading existing sessions on my Yosemite Mac Pro 5,1. No problems on my Yosemite 10,1 MacBook Pro though. On a deadline and no time to figure out the conflict so I reverted to 10.2.2. It doesn't crash on loading the plugins or samples. It gets as far as the session just coming up and then gone!  Frustrating.


I had a similar problem and deleting my preferences fixed it for me. DOn't use the Preference Delete option within Logic, you'll probably have to do it manually.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 20, 2016)

IFM said:


> Yes, re-select and re-save.


Do you mean fix the routing and re-save?


----------



## IFM (Jun 20, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Do you mean fix the routing and re-save?


Yes. It was mentioned elsewhere on one of these many LPX ate my homework threads.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 21, 2016)

IFM said:


> Yes. It was mentioned elsewhere on one of these many LPX ate my homework threads.


Ha! That'll be the "re-do all my work" workaround then. "Fix" would have you up in front of the trades descriptions homework consuming ombudsman.


----------



## pdub (Jun 21, 2016)

Ye


IFM said:


> No issues here on a Mac Pro 5,1 luckily but I am running the latest build of El Cap. Why not update the OS? You could clone the drive temporarily then swap the tray with the clone and update the OS.


Yeah I'm close to upgrading to El Cap. I'm always cautiously behind. I'll probably do the laptop first. But cloning would be a nice solution too. Thanks!!


----------



## pdub (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll give t


stonzthro said:


> I had a similar problem and deleting my preferences fixed it for me. DOn't use the Preference Delete option within Logic, you'll probably have to do it manually.


I'll give tha a shot when in back from holiday thanks!


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 24, 2016)

I updated by mistake earlier when moving too fast. Came back to my mac, opened Logic, and it's 10.2.3. Arg! 

How's it going? Am I going to be sad?


----------



## dgburns (Jun 25, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I updated by mistake earlier when moving too fast. Came back to my mac, opened Logic, and it's 10.2.3. Arg!
> 
> How's it going? Am I going to be sad?



after heavy week of stuff,LPX 10.2.3 on el cap 10.11.4 is doing just fine over here.

all in,a good update with some graphic fixes from what I can see.did not trash/refresh prefs and everything is fine.Using templates from 10.2.2 i think.

just wanted to chime in.Realize there's some niggles with shortcut keys getting hardwired,but not really a biggie for me.and I even did the gui mods I had in 10.2.2,mostly icons grafted in and some entries altered for text size and background color ,such as the arrange,which I prefer darker.

One thing that has been bugging me for sometime however,it seems the hard drive cpu spikes hard when recording ,playing back audio.My current project is mostly midi,with some ,like maybe less then 20 audio tracks going.I'm running spinner drives,not ssd for audio,and I'm wondering if the app is optimized to run with ssd drives for seek time. anyone???


----------



## Soundhound (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for the update on the update! I haven't run into anything weird so far. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------

